# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Moving

## PlatypusGardens

Yep, heading south in the beginning of next year  :Biggrin:

----------


## jimfish

How far south? I need a firepot or two

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How far south? I need a firepot or two

  
Sorry, not THAT far south  :Unsure:  
Sunshine Coast area.
Not looking at the actual coast though, more inland a bit.
Miss Platypus has landed a job at Nambour so will be around that part. 
Hoping to find a couple of acres.
With a decent size shed    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Ooh the land of pineapple and macadamia. Are you going to have a fire sale?  
He he, see what I did there.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PhilT2

A move away from george christensen territory is a step in the right direction in my view but i might be a bit biased there. I grew up north of Nambour and all the old dairy farms are now cut up into small acreage blocks for city folk who cultivate lantana and groundsel thinking they are decorative plants.
You won't have any trouble finding a decent house on a larger block but a decent shed might be a bit tricky. Good luck with the move.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are you going to have a fire sale?  
> He he, see what I did there.

  Very clever.  :Rofl5:  
yes got a few more appearances at the local markets so will be trying to get rid of all remaining stock before heading off.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A move away from george christensen territory is a step in the right direction in my view but i might be a bit biased there.

  Can't say that has affected my stay here but then I never was interested in plitics, so...    

> north of Nambour all the old dairy farms are now cut up into small acreage blocks for city folk who cultivate lantana and groundsel thinking they are decorative plants.  
> You won't have any trouble finding a decent house on a larger block but a decent shed might be a bit tricky. .

  Probably looking more south/west -ish
Nambour to Landsborough kinda area    

> Good luck with the move

  Thanks. 
Am actually looking forward to getting rid of the majority of stuff I have accumulated over the past 10 years   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> Am actually looking forward to getting rid of the majority of stuff I have accumulated over the past 10 years

  Ha ha... the hard bit discovering all the things at the back of the shed and then trying to keep focused on being ruthless.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha... the hard bit discovering all the things at the back of the shed and then trying to keep focused on being ruthless.

  Nah should be ok.
Part from tools I'll only be keeping nuts, bolts, screws, hinges etc - useful stuff. 
Other "things" I've collected like sprockets, springs, "interesting" bits of metal, timber, plastic and so on will all go in the bin.
Along with old bits of 2-stroke motors etc....all stuff I can (and no doubt will) start collecting again   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Other "things" I've collected like sprockets, springs, "interesting" bits of metal, timber, plastic and so on will all go in the bin.

  I hope you mean back to the recyclers you bought it from... 
good luck with the move. At least you are moving far enough that you'll need to be fairly ruthless. When you move within a short drive, like we did,it is too easy to collect everything "that might come in handy one day" and cart it across thinking it will be sorted properly later.

----------


## phild01

What about the mudcrabs!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I hope you mean back to the recyclers you bought it from...

  Of course.
I meant skip bin 
I'm gonna see if the scrappie will drop a small skip at my place for a few days so I can just chuck it all in

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What about the mudcrabs!

  Already got  that covered.
Have  a mate down that way who's in the know   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Of course.
> I meant skip bin 
> I'm gonna see if the scrappie will drop a small skip at my place for a few days so I can just chuck it all in

  So, essentially they'll be storing it until you come back in a few years.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> come back in a few years.

  
Doubt it.....don't like backtracking....

----------


## Bros

Do you have to sell a house?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Rent it out at this point in time.....unfortunately

----------


## Optimus

You're in mackay aint ya?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You're in mackay aint ya?

   Correct

----------


## ringtail

Oooo, goody. Getting closer PG. you might smash it at the Eumundi markets. Tonnes of dollars floating around there  :Wink:

----------


## Optimus

> Correct

  Lived there for 8 or so years growing up, went back 2 years ago and its like a ghost town stuck in the 90's... Couldn't believe how dated it all was! 
My sister lives there now and is moving back to Melbourne because her husband lost his job in the mines and there's not much work up there.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oooo, goody. Getting closer PG. you might smash it at the Eumundi markets. Tonnes of dollars floating around there

  Yes I'm hoping to get by on just my metal stuff down there.
I'm pretty much over the gardening/landscaping anyway, plus starting again in a new place...nah  
And just Eumundi, the region in general and Brisbane next door...   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Lived there for 8 or so years growing up, went back 2 years ago and its like a ghost town

  you should see it now   

> My sister lives there now and is moving back to Melbourne because her husband lost his job in the mines and there's not much work up there.

  Yup.
Dead as. 
Everyone's leaving

----------


## Bros

> Rent it out at this point in time.....unfortunately

  Bit of a bugger having to do that but the banks have put the mining towns and those associated with it as risky investment.

----------


## PhilT2

Have people up there given up hope on ever seeing the Adani project happen?

----------


## ringtail

I thought it was going ahead

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Who knows when/if that will happen....town has been dead for years already though.  
...it'll probably pick up again but won't get back to the crazy boom town it was
And that's not a bad thing anyway....it was out of control before.

----------


## ringtail

You can leave random boxes of twist shank domes in Jims letterbox PG.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## PhilT2

> I thought it was going ahead

  Price of coal is too low; economist at UQ said Adani needs the price to be around $100/t to be viable. At the moment I think it's about $50. Christensen keeps blaming it on the greenies but its Adani that keep putting it off. Gina Rinehart has an interest in it too but who knows where she's at.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Price of coal is too low

  They say the price has gone up a bit and should get higher over the next 6-12 months.   
Not sure who "they" are   :Unsure:

----------


## PhilT2

> They say the price has gone up a bit and should get higher over the next 6-12 months.   
> Not sure who "they" are

  If it's the same "they" who thought the big prices would last forever then their credibility is shot. Coal won't recover while fracking can provide gas cheaper.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If it's the same "they" who thought the big prices would last forever then their credibility is shot. Coal won't recover while fracking can provide gas cheaper.

  
Probably the same "they" who thought Mackay would be just fine without the mines.....  
We even had a Hummer dealership here for a while  :Unsure: 
Main street was like Summernats with all the V8s roaring around.

----------


## METRIX

Good luck with your move, there are some nice properties in the areas you mentioned, do you have a Budget ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Good luck with your move, there are some nice properties in the areas you mentioned,

   
Cheers, I'm sure we'll find just what we're looking for.
We usually do      

> do you have a Budget ?

----------


## commodorenut

You may be  "piston broke" but at least your rod is in good shape.... :Biggrin:   :Eek:   :Blush7:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hehe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well played, Sir
Well played

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Doing a bit every day.....3 runs today. 
one load "general" rubbish to the council tip
one load of pots and planters to a mate
one load of concrete, bricks, blocks and timber to the landscape yard (they recycle it all there)  
That's one good thing about this place.....everything is within 10 minutes drive more or less.

----------


## Bros

> Doing a bit every day.....3 runs today.

  Any tears yet?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Any tears yet?

  
Nup.
Loving it.

----------


## Moondog55

> Can't say that has affected my stay here but then I never was interested in plitics, so...    
> Probably looking more south/west -ish
> Nambour to Landsborough kinda area    
> Thanks. 
> Am actually looking forward to getting rid of the majority of stuff I have accumulated over the past 10 years

  HAH !!!!! Believe it when I see it and no Photoshop allowed

----------


## Moondog55

Cheap houses in Norlane here, no work, no public transport, no jobs but plenty of cheap houses especially if you don't mind doing a bit of "Fix-It " work here and there

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cheap houses in Norlane here, no work, no public transport, no jobs but plenty of cheap houses especially if you don't mind doing a bit of "Fix-It " work here and there

  
Sounds.....great...I'll keep it in mind as plan B  :Unsure:   
Anyway, getting stuck in to it here and have been busy clearing out the music/computer room.
Had a lot of shelves etc on the walls in there and pictures so lots of holes to be filled and also a window to be replaced so figured it made sense to pack that room up first. 
Just need to get the NBN boxes moved now as they were in a good spot near the computer.....but if someone's gonna use it as a bedroom, which is likely as it's the biggest bedroom in the house, they'll be in a bad spot.  
Also been taking a lot of loads to the tip, salvos, scrapyard etc.
Am over all the running around though and am getting either a skip or one of those pink Aussie skipbags.
I've more than done my bit for recycling over the years I reckon and from now on it'll be all landfill.  :Rofl5:   
Skipbags seem ok.
The 3m3 works out at $210 with purchase and dumping
Could probably maybe get a skip bin for that but dunno if they'd let you have it on site for 2 months...  
hmm

----------


## r3nov8or

> Cheap houses in Norlane here, no work, no public transport, no jobs but plenty of cheap houses especially if you don't mind doing a bit of "Fix-It " work here and there

  I think Geelong Town Hall is looking for a new ambassador for population growth. You could be just the man!  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> S
> I've more than done my bit for recycling over the years I reckon and from now on it'll be all landfill.

  Don't feel bad, they actually sort the contents of skip bins / bags at a designated place, they remove all recyclables, to be either re procesed or sold onto other places, such as scrap metal, glass etc.
Concrete, bricks, green waste all gets recycled, the amount that actually goes to landfill is negligible after all the sorting is done. 
Don;t worry skip bin people are in business to make money, they won't thrown un necessary stuff into a landfill.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> skip bin people are in business to make money.

  Too right!
on closer inspection, the 3m3 skip bag can only take 600kg. 
I'm not paying $200 to have 600kg of rubbish taken away when general waste is $90/tonne at the tip and metal can be dumped free at scrapyards etc.  :Annoyed:   
And I'll have more than 600kg to go in it, no doubt.
Might end up with a steel skip after all   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## r3nov8or

Last time I got a bin, 8m3, it was $360 and I could have it for a week. Pretty good when you count the convenience of not making many trips to the tip and other places

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Last time I got a bin, 8m3, it was $360 and I could have it for a week. Pretty good when you count the convenience of not making many trips to the tip and other places

  Well I'd want it for more than a week  :Unsure:  
will ring around a few places later.
I've never had a bin for any of my jobs......so I have no idea what they cost up here.... 
always got the truck n Dingo in to remove any bulk rubbish.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Well I'd want it for more than a week  
> ...

   I'm sure they could do a deal, just for you, just this time...  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Last time I got a bin, 8m3, it was $360 and I could have it for a week. Pretty good when you count the convenience of not making many trips to the tip and other places

  That must have been a while ago, 8m3 is now around $700

----------


## sol381

not in brissie.. expensive to take a dump in sydney,

----------


## r3nov8or

> That must have been a while ago, 8m3 is now around $700

  Just checked, it was just under a year ago.

----------


## Cecile

> Just checked, it was just under a year ago.

  Where do you get your bins??  That's a great price  :Redface: )

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pretty sure I saw a thread dedicated to skip bins somewhere.....but I think that went off-topic too   :Rofl5:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Pretty sure I saw a thread dedicated to skip bins somewhere.....but I think that went off-topic too

  Probably by the usual suspect too  :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Where do you get your bins??  That's a great price )

  Phoenix Bins (was Irwin's). Great mob. Lovely lady runs the show, drives also.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

4m3 bin arriving tomorrow and getting picked up 9th or 10th of January.
$280   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Make sure you secure it well, or fill it up before 25/12/16.  Otherwise you'll come out on boxing day to find if full of the whole neighbourhood's wrapping paper & empty boxes...

----------


## r3nov8or

I get my bins dropped down the driveway as far as it will go

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Make sure you secure it well, or fill it up before 25/12/16.  Otherwise you'll come out on boxing day to find if full of the whole neighbourhood's wrapping paper & empty boxes...

  Haha it'll be ok.    

> I get my bins dropped down the driveway as far as it will go

  Yes the idea is to have it in the driveway

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wahoo    _Keep it as long as you want, got over a hundred of them sitting in the yard doing nothing_ 
...he said    :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 10 minutes later..

  
Can't see pic  :Frown:

----------


## sol381

not sure why..

----------


## sol381

hope its big enough.. Rule of thumb.. get double the size what you think you need.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> hope its big enough.. Rule of thumb.. get double the size what you think you need.

  
It should be ok.
most of the big stuff is already gone.

----------


## sol381

nice feeling doing a cleanout .. getting rid of crap you havent used in 5 years. although sometimes it is hard to part with certain things.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> nice feeling doing a cleanout .. getting rid of crap you havent used in 5 years. although sometimes it is hard to part with certain things.

  I know  :Sigh:  I keep catching myself thinking "maybe I should keep this...." But then I snap out of it.
Being pretty ruthless with "ornaments" as well.
Sure, some are souvenirs from places and have history and blah blah but do we REALLY need to take things off a shelf, put them in a box, take them out of the box and put them on a new shelf?
Really? 
No  
Anyway, this is good.
Just chuck said ornaments through the window straight in the bin       :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

ruthless is the word.. I figure if i move to a new house and have boxes with stuff in it and then i move to another house without opening those boxes .They are gone.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ruthless is the word.. I figure if i move to a new house and have boxes with stuff in it and then i move to another house without opening those boxes .They are gone.

   We have a couple of boxes and stuff in drawers which have not been looked at for the 10 years we've been in this house... 
To the skip it will go!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Right. 
back to work after this little distraction....           
Local snake catcher ^
A bit of a character, as they usually are.    :Rofl5:

----------


## Bros

At least it was the right colour.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Bugger that. Wouldn't what to put your hand in there without looking first eh.
In the last picture you can see the golf club lying on the floor used to stun it  :Wink:  
What type is that snake? Looks like a decent size.

----------


## Bros

> Bugger that. Wouldn't what to put your hand in there without looking first eh.
> In the last picture you can see the golf club lying on the floor used to stun it  
> What type is that snake? Looks like a decent size.

  Its a carpet snake harmless but can give you a bad bite that can get infected. 
Same as this one .

----------


## Uncle Bob

Gee, that's a pretty fat snake. Must be a shag pile one  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Gee, that's a pretty fat snake. Must be a shag pile one

  He's dead now they think he died of a heart attack as he was to fat, but he was over 10 yrs old I don't think they live that long in the wild. 
I think I put this up before again another harmless snake evident by the yellow belly. Found in our pantry in the middle of the house.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Was he like a backyard pet?

----------


## Bros

> Was he like a backyard pet?

  The carpet was the tree snake was wild.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> In the last picture you can see the golf club lying on the floor used to stun it

  
Haha no that was his hook to grab it with

----------


## Bros

Unusual to see a snake catcher with gloves. I have seen two in action and they don't wear gloves.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Probably doesn't like snake oil on his skin  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Probably doesn't like snake oil on his skin

  You should be used to snake oil salesmen as there is a big building full of them.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yep. And I've never ever been there.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Unusual to see a snake catcher with gloves. I have seen two in action and they don't wear gloves.

  This guy was quite unusual haha

----------


## commodorenut

Read this & thought it was a bit too close for comfort:  Man in critical condition after taipan bite in far north Queensland home - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 
Then found "77 year old" in the sub-headline & realised it wasn't....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh and he was trying to kill it too which is often when people get bitten. 
And I just heard that story on the radio yesterday as I had pulled out and removed the top drawer.
Then I looked down to get the next one out and OMG it's a snake. 
I recognised the markings this time though as I have encountered a couple of them now but it still made me jump.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just made it to the scrapyard with my stainless and alloy today, had about an hour to spare before they close until the 9th. 
Had 90-odd kg of stuff and got $60 which is not a lot but a carton of beer anyway. 
Alloy - 70c/kg
S/S - 50c/kg 
go figure...

----------


## phild01

> Alloy - 70c/kg
> S/S - 50c/kg 
> go figure...

  What sort of alloy?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What sort of alloy?

  All sorts

----------


## OBBob

> All sorts

  Licorice alloy?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Cue the applause...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Licorice alloy?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Shed pretty much cleared out and most of the benches and shelving etc removed.  
People keep saying _Bet you found a lot of stuff you'd forgotten about_ ....No....not at all actually as I was constantly re-organising and moving stuff around....so I could fit more stuff in....  
I had 99.9% of an idea what I had and where everything was.    
Although....
I probably...no, *definitely* had more of some things than I thought though.  :Rofl5:    
And I was definitely surprised by the amount of 90x45 pine and plywood sheeting I had to rip out.  :Shock:   
This is the majority of it.
I've left one tiny bit of the work bench for now, just in case I need to use it.     
The 4m bin, about half full, mostly with stuff from the shed.    
And that's not including the scrap I took away yesterday, the wheelbarrow full of stuff sitting next to it and the  buckets of "interesting" scrap I'm keeping for that other fella who makes metal art.     :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Did you sell anything by Garage sales, Gumtree, Facebook or any of those other sites?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What are these things?
Keep finding them everywhere.       :Confused:

----------


## commodorenut

Someone has been looking for them:

----------


## r3nov8or

They're still getting in your way!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow 
we just went through that chest of drawers (10 drawers) which has been sitting there with "stuff" in it for years and years.
Ended up with a handful of things worth keeping.
The rest was just plastic sleeves with travel/holiday stuff like boarding passes, postcards, maps, old letters.....so much rubbish. 
Out of sight out of mind. 
Not like we've never moved before...I mean, a lot of this stuff has come all the way from Europe......but it has just been thrown in boxes to "be sorted out later"  :Rolleyes:   
I also went through my wardrobe for the second time and ended up chucking out twice as much stuff as when I went through it the first time a few weeks ago  :Rofl5:  
Same with the kitchen cupboards.....we're down to about 1/3 of the cups and glasses we had sitting around, most of them never being used. 
Amazing.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> 

   You better get a hair cut while you are at it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You better get a hair cut while you are at it.

  huh

----------


## Bros

> huh

  Gee that bloke would get a job haunting houses.

----------


## Bros

And you can take your brudder with you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And you can take your brudder with you.

  Dunno if that's where you got it from, but.....you know that's my Facebook profile pic yeh?

----------


## Bros

> Dunno if that's where you got it from, but.....you know that's my Facebook profile pic yeh?

   OH it's you I thought it was you brudder or an imposter or .................

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> OH it's you I thought it was you brudder or an imposter or .................

   :Rofl5:  
Well no...just sayin',....if you googled a monkey pic to have a lend at me I already beat you to it.

----------


## Bros

> Well no...just sayin',....if you googled a monkey pic to have a lend at me I already beat you to it.

  No I wasn't having a lend of you just a bit of fun. I found you by using Google. Surprising what comes up with Google.  
Have you ever googled you name? you will get a few hits.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Have you ever googled you name?.

  Yes I've been known to google myself, but only when I'm alone and nobody is watching......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I put a link to my Failbook page somewhere on this forum, maybe in the metal art thread..?

----------


## Bros

> Yes I've been known to google myself, but only when I'm alone and nobody is watching......

  You will go blind.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pfft

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Shoulda got a 6M bin  :Biggrin:    
Nah all good, that's pretty much everything gone through and stuff thrown out.     :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

When is the move?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> When is the move?

  When the next skip bin turns up?   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> When is the move?

  
End of Jan/beginning of Feb

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Really looking forward to getting out of here....
All this talk of rain and storms all the time, and what do we get?
Nothing.
SWEET F.A 
Just humidity and no breeze and no rain.
Sticky stinking scorching hot.   :Annoyed: _ <- disgruntled_  
Everywhere else seems to be ok though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   nice showers and rain.....blaaaaah

----------


## Bros

This morning spoke to a mate of mine who lives in Marochydore and he said he is sitting under the AC reading the paper.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This morning spoke to a mate of mine who lives in Marochydore and he said he is sitting under the AC reading the paper.

  I know of people who have the A/C on 24/7/365 
I can handle heat better than most people I know, but when it's as relentless as it has been up here recently, I reserve the right to have a whinge.
Because I am actually outside a lot.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's hot   
.

----------


## OBBob

> Really looking forward to getting out of here....
> All this talk of rain and storms all the time, and what do we get?
> Nothing.
> SWEET F.A 
> Just humidity and no breeze and no rain.
> Sticky stinking scorching hot.  _ <- disgruntled_  
> Everywhere else seems to be ok though   nice showers and rain.....blaaaaah

  Oh look, I can see greener grass just South of the map.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The grass is green as here.
We've had bits of rain for the past few weeks but only short bursts of it.
Now it's just HOOOOOOOT  
100-400mm forecast for the week.
We'll see.....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Bin gone  :Biggrin:  
A kind of milestone somehow.
All that stuff gone forever.
Moving on.
Aah.    :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Get that rain yet?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Get that rain yet?

  
No

----------


## Bros

We did

----------


## sol381

> No

  Id move south if i were you..Those "tropic " regions dont seem to get much rain. :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is move south if i were you..Those "tropic " regions dont seem to get much rain.

  Hmmmmm...move south, you say....
There's an idea. 
I'll look in to it

----------


## sol381

excellent choice.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This would have to be the last load of scrap
Surely.....
Ok, maybe second last....

----------


## r3nov8or

Those wheels on that mover could come in handy one day

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Those wheels on that mover could come in handy one day

  
When that day comes there will be another mower laying around which I can take the wheels off.   :Wink:

----------


## sol381

all those skips and trips to the dump is the definition of ruthless. Just hope you dont need a therapist when you look back at what you`ve dumped.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just hope you dont need a therapist when you look back at what you`ve dumped.

  Not at all.
feels great every time I head home with an empty ute.  :Biggrin:   
It was all stuff I'd acquired for free or next to nothing anyway.
Sure, lots of it was "useful" pieces but a lot was just junk. 
A mate came over and filled his ute and trailer the other day and I just dropped a uteload of misc hardwood sleepers and posts etc at his place.      
Other things have been passed on to other people as well.    
If anything....having seen how much stuff I actually had laying around.....hopefully I'll be a bit less of a hoarder from now on...  :Fisch:        
Yeh, right  :Hihi:  good one  :Rofl:

----------


## Bros

Is there a Mrs platypus Gardens and how is her culling going, we've only seen your junk so far.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is there a Mrs platypus Gardens and how is her culling going, we've only seen your junk so far.

  I'd tread carefully using the term "junk" here....

----------


## Bros

> The grass is green as here.
> We've had bits of rain for the past few weeks but only short bursts of it.
> Now it's just HOOOOOOOT  
> 100-400mm forecast for the week.
> We'll see.....

  Getting a bit of rain there now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Getting a bit of rain there now.

  See weather thread for more details

----------


## Bros

> See weather thread for more details

  You OK?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh all good   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Going to muscle in on this bloke?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/932446060218324/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Going to muscle in on this bloke?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/932446060218324/

  
Haha probably not.
Some cool gear there though by the looks of it.
 (And cheap!)  
Unless he has them made in China...that's  not gonna pay the bills! 
Where is he?

----------


## Bros

> Haha probably not.
> Some cool gear there though by the looks of it.
>  (And cheap!)  
> Unless he has them made in China...that's  not gonna pay the bills! 
> Where is he?

   I thought he was cheap for the time taken to make them. I don't know where he is just a link from a FB post.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....all of my regular gardening customers are sad to see me go.
The ones I do a bit of pruning for 3-4 times a year and have been for 5-6 years...some of them longer probably. 
They all say they'll never find anyone as good and reliable as me again, which is a bit sad and of course flattering  :Smilie:   
And all ask if I can recommend anyone else....
Sorry...don't know. 
Kinda wish I did though.  :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Well....all of my regular gardening customers are sad to see me go.
> The ones I do a bit of pruning for 3-4 times a year and have been for 5-6 years...some of them longer probably. 
> They all say they'll never find anyone as good and reliable as me again, which is a bit sad and of course flattering   
> And all ask if I can recommend anyone else....
> Sorry...don't know. 
> Kinda wish I did though.

  Can't you do FIFO trips every quarter?   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Can't you do FIFO trips every quarter?

  With all my tools and machinery?

----------


## OBBob

> With all my tools and machinery?

  Upgrade to something portable...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Upgrade to something portable...

  
Only you would know that thing even exists   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Only you would know that thing even exists

  I'm here to help.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....we're down the coast looking for a rental and just snagged the perfect place.
Little house on 5 acres, 2 bay shed, surrounded by horse paddocks and a lovely view of the hills.  :Biggrin:     
More details to follow.

----------


## Bros

> Well.....we're down the coast looking for a rental and just snagged the perfect place.
> Little house on 5 acres, 2 bay shed, surrounded by horse paddocks and a lovely view of the hills.

  I suppose you are sorry you got rid of that good junk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> you got rid of that good junk

  
Naaaaaa I kept the good stuff

----------


## OBBob

Plenty of room to make noise.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back home now running around in circles trying to get everything done that needs doing to get the house ready.  :Runaway:    
Hoping to head south on the 30th. 
Yes, 30th this month.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My new shed.      :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Some land there. where you been.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> where you been.

  Nambour   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

excellent

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We found some muddies too       
Lots of good spots down that way.   :Wink:

----------


## sol381

found eh.. like kramer found lobsters.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not like that

----------


## sol381

indeed, are they out of the petrie creek.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Na they were out of the river, up from BliBli boat ramp.
So many pots in the water there....day one - nothing.
on the second day we did away with the float and went right up to the mangroves and tied them on there.
Out of sight.
Funnily enough we got some crabs then.   
We put some pots in the creeks as well, Petrie and Paynter, but no keepers there.
Lots of little ones.
Just chucked them in off the bank tho.

----------


## ringtail

Awesome PG. You really need to watch the crab thieving scum down here. The practice of pot robbing is rife.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Monday is D-day.
Just loaded the beer fridge on to the trailer......It's all very real now. 
Realising that one last cull of stuff is inevitable.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Uncle Bob

Good luck and safe travels PG!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hey guys all is well
Settling in nicely down here 
No internet for another week so won't be online much until then 
Cheers

----------


## ringtail

Chill PG. go check out the eumundi markets and have a swim - and a beer.

----------


## Marc

Sunshine coast hinterland ... not far from Noosa ... mm ... very nice PG. Much more domestic than your previous location ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Crabs on the boil   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Marc is back, yay   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sunshine coast hinterland ... not far from Noosa ... mm ... very nice PG. Much more domestic than your previous location ...

   Noosa Schmooza
Over-developed tourist destination, much like Bribie Island. 
People go on about those places like they're heaven on earth.
All I see is big tourist resorts, retirement villages, over priced shops, packed beaches and one road in one road out. 
Nah, blah.   
Nothing wrong with Mackay either, we had a good 10 plus years there, living on the edge of town in a very quiet street close to the beach listening to the waves crashing in the evening. 
It was time for a change and something new...we're used to moving around and had probably become a bit too comfortable where we were.....and while this house is only temporary, it'll be a good place to rent for the next (hopefully) 12-18 months....before looking to buy somewhere. 
We're really quite close to everything here as well, but a bit further than before for some things.  
And it has a big shed.
Which is getting power installed tomorrow.
I have requested at least one 15A GPO  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I also spotted a fellow Renovate Forum member the other day when I was going to check the crab pots.......     
.......yes, I was driving along and came up behind a ute at the lights....        
 ...looked at the sign writing.....               
Restore-A-Deck    :Shock:

----------


## Bros

> I also spotted a fellow Renovate Forum member the other day when I was going to check the crab pots...

  Doing a bit of share farming?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Doing a bit of share farming?

  I did see some large workboot prints in the mud and there was a pile of dome head twist shanks just down the track a bit...hmmm...

----------


## Marc

> And it has a big shed. Which is getting power installed tomorrow. I have requested at least one 15A GPO

  15A ? Make it 32A for good measure! 
Good to see you PG, remember to bring the shotgun loaded with rock salt next time ... to stun the crabs of course.  :Smilie:  
Can you navigate the Petri creek all the way?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 15A ? Make it 32A for good measure!

  
Haha I guess I'm lucky that I could specify what I wanted at all since it's not my shed. 
The guy we're renting the place from is my mate's mum's friend's son....no really, true story.
Still going through a local real estate but he was happy to have a few extra points put in the shed so all good.
And his dad is doing the work so it's all pretty casual  :Smilie:  
Anyway it should all be finished by this afternoon and then I can get stuck in to making some noise.
yay 
Gotta build some work benches first up....        

> Can you navigate the Petri creek all the way?

  
....all the way to where?

----------


## Bros

> The guy we're renting the place from is my mate's mum's friend's son....no really, true story.

  And you met him in the pub.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> ...all the way to where?

  Looks like it gets close to Nambour Wreckers  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Haha I guess I'm lucky that I could specify what I wanted at all since it's not my shed. 
> The guy we're renting the place from is my mate's mum's friend's son....no really, true story.
> Still going through a local real estate but he was happy to have a few extra points put in the shed so all good.
> And his dad is doing the work so it's all pretty casual  
> Anyway it should all be finished by this afternoon and then I can get stuck in to making some noise.
> yay 
> Gotta build some work benches first up...

   I see, don't look a gift horse in the mouth ...  :Smilie: 
Have you found a new source of flap disk?
I am buying them from ebay from "Swarts tools" since Bunnings is selling them for $9 _each._ Got a bunch of 20 delivered for $20.
They do go quicker than grinding disk but much better to flatten welds on hollow sections and no accidental dig-in either.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I see, don't look a gift horse in the mouth ...

  No. 
however...
MooMoo was checking out one of the horses this morning on our walk     
Have started organising the shed a bit this morning.
Snagged this shelf from the local Bottle-O yesterday....it's a start   
I have somewhat of a plan of how I'm gonna set it all up.
Will post pics as I go along.         

> Have you found a new source of flap disk?
> I am buying them from ebay from "Swarts tools" since Bunnings is selling them for $9 _each._ Got a bunch of 20 delivered for $20.
> .

  That's ok. 
Nah not been looking yet.
Got some 4" 40 Grit ones last year from one of those pop-up shops in the shopping centre....10 for $18 I think
Decent quality
Will check out Swarts

----------


## ringtail

Good sized shed PG. You must be chuffed with the potential. Re the flap discs, Bumrings haven't stocked the craftright ones for ages but they are forever getting new craftright products. Frustrating. I've been using the sandpaper discs on a rubber backing disc. Cheap as at $1 something a disc. They work well in 36 grit

----------


## Marc

Nice shed ... I shudder at the thought of having to move mine. I still find stuff I did not know I had when I look for something I can't find ...  :Smilie: 
Flaps ... I think the 60 grit last a bit longer because they don't get as hot as the 40. Sandpaper on rubber pad ... I have a rubber pad for the 4" grinder but they last like a fart in a basket.  :Confused:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh lovin the shed.
The owner is storing some stuff down one end but that's all good.
I still have 5x the space I used to in the old place!  
gonna do shelving and benches along the side wall and just a small 1200x1200 work island in the middle for welding.
I used to dream about being able to walk around whatever I'm working on.... 
Welder one end and plasma cutter down the other side.
no more tangled torch cables and earth leads and tripping over everything.
yay   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I shudder at the thought of having to move mine.

  get a skip.....fill it, then get another one and fill that  :Rofl5:  
It was actually good to clear out most of the stuff and chuck some old projects which I knew were never gonna get finished  :Sigh:      

> I still find stuff I did not know I had when I look for something I can't find ...

  That's what everyone kept saying to me. _Bet you found a heap of stuff you had forgotten about_ 
Honestly....no, not a single thing.
Because I had such a small space I was always moving stuff around and making room for more things and chucking stuff out....I knew exactly what I had. 
I may have had more of some things than I thought though.....

----------


## ringtail

> Nice shed ... I shudder at the thought of having to move mine. I still find stuff I did not know I had when I look for something I can't find ... 
> Flaps ... I think the 60 grit last a bit longer because they don't get as hot as the 40. Sandpaper on rubber pad ... I have a rubber pad for the 4" grinder but they last like a fart in a basket.

  For weld dressing the flaps are better for sure. I'm doing bulk site welding ATM and in the absence of flaps the sandpaper discs are working great for preparing the PFC's (stripping primer) and knocking the gal off posts prior to welding. I go through about 5 or 6 a day unless I jag a couple and have to replace them prematurely.  4 inch grinder too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So where's this farm of yours, Ringtail? 
Up this way or south or west or what   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh and I'm loving the cooler weather down here.
Was well and truly over the tropical heat to be honest. 
....apparently the past few weeks have been extremely hot for this region....  :Unsure: 
rrrright.....no complaints here.   :Smilie:  definitely much more pleasant, less humid and we're lucky to have a nice breeze across the block most of the day. 
When we looked house we were like _whaaaaat no aircon in the bedrooms????!!!?!?_ 
At most we've had the ceiling fan on 2 in the bedroom and window open to let the breeze through.

----------


## phild01

now  

> Was well and truly over the tropical heat to be honest.

  but, 4 days earlier   

> It gets hot in Australia in summer. get over it, have a cold beer and stop moaning.

  hmmm!  :Smack:

----------


## Bros

Did you sell your house?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> now   but, 4 days earlier  
> hmmm!

  Yes but I didn't moan and complain about it.
And I had plenty of cold beers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did you sell your house?

   No way.
 Would have got about 250-280K for it...  
It's rented out now though
Hopefully things pick up a bit and we can flog it off in 12-18 months

----------


## phild01

> Yes but I didn't moan and complain about it.

   

> Was well and truly over the tropical heat to be honest.

  not a moan :Whistling:

----------


## Bros

> Hopefully things pick up a bit and we can flog it off in 12-18 months

  Fingers crosses then.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> not a moan

  Saying now that I was over it then isn't the same as moaning about it at the time.   :Rofl5:

----------


## phild01

> Saying now that I was over it then isn't the same as moaning about it at the time.

   :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Saying now that I was over it then isn't the same as moaning about it at the time.

  I'd have to say the closer you get to ringtail the less sense you are making  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I'd have to say the closer you get to ringtail the less sense you are making

   Oh no! Just realised in a flash that you have moved closer to the majority of us!

----------


## ringtail

> I'd have to say the closer you get to ringtail the less sense you are making

  He's just as drunk as me so it's entirely probable  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'd have to say the closer you get to ringtail the less sense you are making

  It was a straight forward statement which made perfect sense.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

PG, how come the property market up there is so weak? It's going gangbusters down here!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, how come the property market up there is so weak? It's going gangbusters down here!

  
Downturn in coal mining.
Mackay is primarily a mining town, servicing the mines out west.

----------


## Bros

> Downturn in coal mining.
> Mackay is primarily a mining town, servicing the mines out west.

  You're not going to get much where you are for under $500k, acreage withe good house will be more.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You're not going to get much where you are for under $500k, acreage withe good house will be more.

  
Yep 
Something will come along.
it usually does.   :Wink:  ....a bit like where we're renting at the moment....

----------


## Marc

> Downturn in coal mining.
> Mackay is primarily a mining town, servicing the mines out west.

   Of course ... forgot about that. I sold a couple of unit blocks in Mt Isa a few years ago for fear of the mine closing. 
If demand comes back prices will come back with a vengeance.

----------

